# Hey Call Me Crazy!



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Well I know that I am crazy but started to think about this winter already. Looking for work/contacts for this upcoming winter season. In the S.E. Michigan area and have own equipment. If interested let me know. Thanks Keith.:waving:


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

the only thing crazy is that youve waited this long to go get jobs. if you want the big money, go knock on doors yourself, find out what they are paying and if there was anything their current provider wasnt doing. could you shovel the walks, be there before 5am, salt their walks, whatever it takes to get the job. good luck!


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Exactly what I am doing!:waving:


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Hello anyone!


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey there people anyone else "preplanning"????


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

bump bump bump


----------



## Exclusive1 (Sep 1, 2006)

*Already been there...*

It's called "Seasonal Contracts...."


----------

